# pregnant but signs of season



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont worry, im registered.
I have a queen 6 weeks pregnant, but today she is showing signs of being in season, does anybody know whats going on and is this normal?
Never had this before.
Pinked up at 3 weeks, too early for movement of kittens as yet and she has gained weight.
Im very confused.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ANd I hope your girl is on the active too 

It does happen - sometimes it means she has absorbed and other times they go on to produce a lovely healthy large litter. I'm afraid it's a wait and see game. Only 3 more weeks to go and then you'll know!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes Spid she is very active, rolling around, bottom in the air and tail to the side.:thumbup1:


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

spid said:


> ANd I hope your girl is on the active too
> 
> It does happen - sometimes it means she has absorbed and other times they go on to produce a lovely healthy large litter. I'm afraid it's a wait and see game. Only 3 more weeks to go and then you'll know!


What do you mean by absorbed?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Minnii did it with her second litter - a singleton (I assumed not enough hormones).


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

GingerJasper said:


> What do you mean by absorbed?


Sometimes if a pregnancy isn't viable to cat will reabsorb all the bit sof kitten back into her body - it gets broken down and reused. SO they just disappear - the litter I was talking about in my previous post - def had 4 kittens at 5/6 weeks (I felt them all), but only 1 at birth - she had reabsorbed 3. (not long after this we found out she had HCM and we presume her body decided that it couldn't make 4 only 1)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That may of been what happened before, she absorbed.
She gave birth to 5 placenta's but no kittens.
If this happens again i will have her spayed.

The time before she had a singleton, then an infection, couldnt believe only one kitten was born though as she was huge.

She has suffered from sickness early stages and again this week, vet put it down to hormone changes.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If it's complicated again this time then I probably would spay - not cut out for pregnancy probably. Though morning sickness, in humans, normally indicates a 'strong' pregnancy. Which girl is it?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

is this the girl that lay across her water bowl in the early stages?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes its the same girl who laid across her water bowl, well head was in the water all the time, vet said morning sickness and after afew weeks it passed but shes strange, last few days head in the water bowl again but also signs of season.

She has always had text book births, kittens have been huge but i guess i will know in 3 weeks and if i dont have a litter i will have her spayed.

Could it be i only breed from each girl once a year? i dont like them having kittens all the time, i want them to be in great health ready for the next pregnancy.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I had girls act in call when heavily pregnant not sure if its the hormones confusing them. Normal healthy kittens born.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I've had girls showing signs of calling when pregnant with no problems to the litter too. Not usually as full on as a normal full call though and not usually as vocal. 

If a cat has been mated and not pinked up 6 weeks is when she usually calls again, but I have not had a girl pink up and then reabsorb though I know that this can happen.

Hopefully all will be well with your girl. I wouldn't have thought a break would cause a problem unless you are leaving them to call a lot between pregnancies? I know your breed is a slow growing one so I would have thought this is fine. All queens are different, but I couldn't leave some of my Siamese a year between litters as they have called three or more times before the kits leave at 13 weeks, but my BSH is massively different and has taken longer to regain her weight than the Siams do. She has called once in 4 months and will be able to be rested longer and a year hopefully.

As I have had 2 pyo's now to prolific calling queens I am more sensitive to it I think, but both were maiden queens less than a year old. 

I know you will keep a close eye on her anyway and hope all is well.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont leave the girls calling, last time she had a singleton she didnt come back into season until 7 months after, then i left the next call and on the 2nd call after kittening she was mated.

I will keep a very close watch on her and maybe another vet check to see whats happening if she continues tuesday. 

Normally the stud boy starts howling but this time he's not taking any notice, guess he knows more than me.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

She probably isn't giving off any fertility pheromones, so the stud will take no notice.....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Back to the morning sickness girl, she had a scan this morning and its not great news.
First sack no kitten but full of black mass, vet says its infection, 2nd sack is a very tiny kitten, far too small so the vet says. 3rd sack again infection, last sack is empty.

So question now is do i try synulox for 30 days to see if the infection in the sacks clear, or do i just go ahead with spaying.

I would like a kitten from this line to keep in future as the line is great, but at what risk. There is no discharge coming from her, its all contained within the sacks.

Obviously my girl has to come first, so i am more swayed to spay tomorrow, but wanted to ask other breeders first.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Has she been tested for Strep G? That's often the cause of girls not giving birth to live kittens or maintaining a pregnancy.

I'd look into that first, along with testing the male, before spaying her since the line is important.


Sorry you didn't get better news


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh CC i am so sorry to hear this, _


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, yes all my queens and stud has been tested for everything, its all negative.
Vet wants to spay but as she has one live tiny kitten it would be classed as a pregnancy spay so the cost is £300, the cost isnt an issue, its whats best for her.

She has in the past had a live singleton who is doing well.


Is it worth trying the antibiotics first, miss the next call then on the call following try again, or would i be kinder to spay?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh that's good, Strep G is generally unknown by a lot of vets from what I've heard here and overseas.

Tricky, I really don't know what I'd do. Would really be tempted to give her one last shot after the ab's.

ETA what happens to the live kitten? Just wait for it to be born? Along with the other non-viable sacs


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I didnt understand strep g until my vet said we will do all tests as they are breeding.

Thankyou, will give the antibiotics ago for 30 days then have a scan again to see where we are, if all the infection is clear then i will mate her again, if not then its the end of the line.

Sadly the vet doesnt think the tiny kitten will survive long after birth, so thats going to be sad for her.

Thankyou for your help. xx


Yes, we wait for the kitten to be born, but the vet will be ready for a c-section if needed.
I didnt know if i could have (cant remember what it is) oxycin? to expel all the contents.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

so sorry CC about what is happening with your girl. you have been concerned from early on haven't you. your gut instinct was certainly right. let's hope and pray the little one makes it and that your girl is ok in the end xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes all the signs was there from the beginning, i just wasnt sure what to do so left it.
She is due 9th april but this kitten is half the size of a mouse, the signs are saying it has no chance, but i guess i try and see what happens. I expect the kitten to die after afew hours after birth, but you never know some miracle may happen.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I didnt understand strep g until my vet said we will do all tests as they are breeding.
> .


Sorry didn't mean to sound like I doubted you, it's great to see a vet (& breeder) informed about it 

I wouldn't think the little one will make it, but you never know.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really sorry to see this. I'd be inclined to give her oxytosin after she's birthed to make sure she expells everything, but would check with the vet. As I've said before, lovely, you're sometimes too quick to spay, but in this case, i really would be torn. I'd try her once more and see what happens, but then call it a day.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont worry, i didnt think you doubted me.

I have an Australian vet, she does look in her book alot as medications are named different here, it was her that told me that if you are breeding and having blood tests, mouth swabs, urine/stool samples done, then why not test for everything, then you have a clear picture of the cats.

I hadnt heard of many things before she arrived at the practise. She also agrees to early neutering which is good.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I didnt understand strep g until my vet said we will do all tests as they are breeding.
> 
> Thankyou, will give the antibiotics ago for 30 days then have a scan again to see where we are, if all the infection is clear then i will mate her again, if not then its the end of the line.
> 
> ...


Unless your cat gets unwell cc I would let nature take its course. These scans arnt always reliable someone on here said other day the vet said they had a tiny kitten when infact when it was born it was huge.

I would give it a chance.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou. Shes not due yet and the kitten is tucked under her liver so she may go to 69 days, if she does that gives the kitten more chance to grow.

I have everything ready and booked work off for those 2 weeks just incase.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

These queens like to confuse me.
This morning the sickness seems to have gone and she is eating loads.
She even eats her synulox from my hand, so more hopeful today.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

One day at a time, hunn, one day at a time. If you want hand holding during the birth, just let me know and I'll try and arrange things to be there. Sick kitts are easier to deal with when they're not your own, I find. Hopefully though, this singleton will be another big bruiser!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Carly. Once she has had the kitten i will talk through with you of what size and the problems, then if you could help me keep this little one alive i would be very greatful. Thankyou so much. xxxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

No problem at all, CC. you've got my number, I know where you are, I can come up and lend you my tube feeding kit, whatever you need really. Have you got any of the heatpads sold by the people that do Pet Remedy? They're great from prem or sick bubbs as they never get above body temp, so you can snuggle them down right on top of one and they'll be kept just right.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive got heat pads etc Carly, i will be completely honest and tell you i have never tube fed a kitten and it worries the life out of me incase i do any damage.
If needed im sure after afew tries i could get the hang of it.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I can potentially help with that if needed. I'm on a list with lots of tube feeders who could come and show you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou carly. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update on my queen, she is day 70 today, she didnt let me leave her side all night so typically we will have kittens born in the day time.

The mucus plug hasnt come away as yet, but she is panting. Vets open in 10 minutes so i will let them know whats happening just incase we need help.

Expected colours are brown tabby (with or without white), and silver tabby.

We could clearly see at the scan one kitten but the vet thought maybe 2 but we are not sure.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Update on my queen, she is day 70 today, she didnt let me leave her side all night so typically we will have kittens born in the day time.
> 
> The mucus plug hasnt come away as yet, but she is panting. Vets open in 10 minutes so i will let them know whats happening just incase we need help.
> 
> ...


Hi CC sending you positive vibes. I hope all goes well please keep us updated 

Viv xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

keeping everything crossed for you and your queen. hope everything goes well for her xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Maerose (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm keeping everything crossed for you CC! Good luck


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

carly87 said:


> I can potentially help with that if needed. I'm on a list with lots of tube feeders who could come and show you.


I agree it's something you really need to be shown how to do. I've seen babies being tube fed and each time the nurses measured the length of tube to insert and marked it with a small piece of tape. They also always withdrew some fluid and checked it was acid with litmus to make sure they were in the stomach not the lungs. It must have been scary the first time any of them tube fed without supervision.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Hope everything goes smoothly for you both


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Good luck cc...me eric and nala have everything crossed today...

Please keep us updated xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck cc, hope everything goes well, thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Good luck CC - thinking of you here.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yay finally cc your long awaited litter


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

no kittens yet but im glad she held on to 70 days as the kitten(s) will be bigger now.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> no kittens yet but im glad she held on to 70 days as the kitten(s) will be bigger now.


We're all sat here waiting with you...
Are you feeling ok..or are you a pro xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its strange really as with any other cat im fine with labour but i guess when its your own girl you do worry slightly.
I am worrying more about her this time as she hasnt been well during this pregnancy and the scan showed the kitten was tiny, hopefully as she has gone to 70 days the kitten will be a good size.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope all goes well and you're not kept waiting much longer


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Its strange really as with any other cat im fine with labour but i guess when its your own girl you do worry slightly.
> I am worrying more about her this time as she hasnt been well during this pregnancy and the scan showed the kitten was tiny, hopefully as she has gone to 70 days the kitten will be a good size.


I'm sure you'll be fine you sound like a very strong individual  x

Must be hard cause she hasn't been well but it'll be over soon and she will be on the mend..not really sure how many days their pregnant for..but if your happy with 70 days I'm sure they'll be ok....
Everything crossed still...hope its soon xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Normally my girls are 65/66 days, 70 days under other circumstances i wouldnt like but i guess they arrive when they do, spoke to my vet and he said he would be happy with 72 days but that is the latest time.

Im just glad the rescue girl hasnt gone into labour yet, otherwise i would need to be in 2 places at once.

I hope she will have a nice female to continue the line but as long as they are ok it doesnt matter anymore.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Normally my girls are 65/66 days, 70 days under other circumstances i wouldnt like but i guess they arrive when they do, spoke to my vet and he said he would be happy with 72 days but that is the latest time.
> 
> Im just glad the rescue girl hasnt gone into labour yet, otherwise i would need to be in 2 places at once.
> 
> I hope she will have a nice female to continue the line but as long as they are ok it doesnt matter anymore.


Really hope the rescue girl waits her turn xx 
A female would be nice xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ive just checked the rescue girl, she doesnt look pregnant today so they have moved up, guessing thursday for her.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Normally my girls are 65/66 days, 70 days under other circumstances i wouldnt like but i guess they arrive when they do, spoke to my vet and he said he would be happy with 72 days but that is the latest time.
> 
> Im just glad the rescue girl hasnt gone into labour yet, otherwise i would need to be in 2 places at once.
> 
> I hope she will have a nice female to continue the line but as long as they are ok it doesnt matter anymore.


Fingers crossed the rescue girl doesn't go into labour untill your girl has given birth. I hope you get your long awaited little girl kitten 

Viv xx


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

We all have everything crossed for you here CC! Really hoping that it all comes good for you and your girl!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update: Nearly there, the plug has been seen and she keeps scratching in her litter tray then meowing and growling at me.
The kitten will be born soon.

Next update i hope to give is a photo.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Update: Nearly there, the plug has been seen and she keeps scratching in her litter tray then meowing and growling at me.
> The kitten will be born soon.
> 
> Next update i hope to give is a photo.


The wait is killing me


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

At this rate im wondering if i have time to cut the grass.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Can't wait...thought it would of been soon after this mornings post! xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just seen this  good luck and hope all goes well for your girl CC xx


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Looking forward to happy kitten news!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Any news cc xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

hope everything is ok your end. we are all hoping for good news for you


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Any news yet? Hope everything is ok 

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she must know you are all waiting  need to wait alittle longer.
At this rate its going to be a 2am birth.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> she must know you are all waiting  need to wait alittle longer.
> At this rate its going to be a 2am birth.


Pass CC some coffee and pro-plus ... Long night ahead .. Well going to hit my pillow soon, hope everything goes well for her and you ... X


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

any news yet CC?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Any news yet CC? 

Viv xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Just read this thread hope all goes well CC...sending hugs and positive vibes your way..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

More coffee needed please. Still no kittens from my queen.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> More coffee needed please. Still no kittens from my queen.


you must be absolutely shattered. i hope for your sake the rescue doesn't go into labour too


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

As was hoping I was going to wake to little ones CC ... Little madam is keeping you waiting ... Hopefully not too long now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I was busy kittening last night, well 2.30am to be exact but not my own queen, one of the rescue girls had 2 kittens but it wasnt the rescue i expected first, the one i expected is due thursday/sunday.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh goodness, what a nightmare!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> I was busy kittening last night, well 2.30am to be exact but not my own queen, one of the rescue girls had 2 kittens but it wasnt the rescue i expected first, the one i expected is due thursday/sunday.


_oh my goodness CC , how many have you got that are pregnant, every room in your home must be like a labour ward !!!......
you must be shattered, and have to go through it all again any time soon !!!!!,....._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its not too bad for now but i dread all these kittens running around at 6 weeks old, especially since the rescue kittens dont leave until 16 weeks old after neutering.

I have 2 of my own queens due any time now, and another 2 rescue girls due, one rescue due this weekend, the other the following week, although saying that i didnt expect this girl to have kittens last night.

The good news is all the kittens born so far have homes ready for them, one lady is having her adult girl back after ive had her spayed, i was only helping her out but the kittens from that litter are booked and the lady is paying all expenses.

Hopefully Toula and Trixie have a home ready after homecheck has been done then that will only leave me 4 adults and however many kittens. The problem is one rescue leaves and there are at least 3 needing to come in, its crazy. At this rate im going to have to move home as i just dont have enough space.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Ooooh you must be exhausted bless you. It looks like you are in for a really busy time. I wish I lived nearer then maybe I could help you out. Sending you lots of virtual coffee and some matchsticks it looks like you are going to need them lol. Seriously though I wish you lots of positive vibes to help you through. 

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A holiday would be nice.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

What a wonderful job you do with these unwanted girls CC. 

My house of 11 kittens is suddenly very uninteresting lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will swap homes with you for a week just to get some peace and also to play with your gorgeous cats.

I was looking at the Ash Longhair cats yesterday, got bored waiting for kittens.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Waiting, and also long labours can be tedious. It's evening here, I want to see a good update in the morning please 

As for peace, I'm being dive bombed by two 4 week olds climbing up the sofa and leaping onto me, you're welcome to them


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Dont worry, im registered.
> I have a queen 6 weeks pregnant, but today she is showing signs of being in season, does anybody know whats going on and is this normal?
> Never had this before.
> Pinked up at 3 weeks, too early for movement of kittens as yet and she has gained weight.
> Im very confused.


The lady we bought our last kitten from put her girl to stud but 3 weeks later she began to call so she put her back to stud thinking she wasn't pregnant, Xenia and her siblings were born on the due date of the first mating, unfortunately 3 out of six didn't make it as the mum didn't take them out of the sacs and the breeder wasn't around as she hadn't expected her to have them for another few weeks. She had obviously caught pregnant on her first mating but still called and mated again.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats sad, poor kittens. I am always around for the first due date and wait for weeks for kittens to arrive, rather be with them to be safe than a sad ending.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning CC any news on your girls kitten yet 

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

vet came to check her yesterday evening, kitten in position and heartbeat is strong, hopefully today.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> vet came to check her yesterday evening, kitten in position and heartbeat is strong, hopefully today.


Ah that's great news glad your feeling a bit better xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Fingers crossed your girl has her kitten today  

Viv xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> vet came to check her yesterday evening, kitten in position and heartbeat is strong, hopefully today.


_fingers toes tiny paws,( actually big fat paws,) all crossed here that all goes well, you deserve some good luck and good news, sending positive vibes to you and her xxxxx_


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Good luck, hope its today! Will keep checking for updates..


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

hoping missy has her baby?ies today cc...still hope your not worried xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Fingers crossed mum has her babies today, and it all goes smoothly 

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She better otherwise she has an indian curry and a car trip over speed bumps.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> She better otherwise she has an indian curry and a car trip over speed bumps.


Poor girl do you hear what your mum is going to do to you. Sorry I had to laugh at this nearly spat my coffee out 

Viv xx


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Have only just read through this thread - don't know how I missed it! Hope all is well today


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> She better otherwise she has an indian curry and a car trip over speed bumps.


Hot bath & large gin?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> She better otherwise she has an indian curry and a car trip over speed bumps.


Oh my you just brought back memories of my breech son bouncing inside the womb when going over speed bumps, or even bumpy roads, leg squirmingly cringeworthy.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Oh my you just brought back memories of my breech son bouncing inside the womb when going over speed bumps, or even bumpy roads, leg squirmingly cringeworthy.


And when they stretch their legs right under your ribs.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Did it work Spid?, ive worked out if she took on the last day of mating we are at day 68.
She has moved from the lounge to my bedroom now, so i guess she has finally decided where to have the kitten, its just the waiting.

OS.... thankyou, a large gin and a hot bath sounds great.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Did it work Spid?, ive worked out if she took on the last day of mating we are at day 68.
> She has moved from the lounge to my bedroom now, so i guess she has finally decided where to have the kitten, its just the waiting.
> 
> OS.... thankyou, a large gin and a hot bath sounds great.


Also cc I heard its possible for them to hold the sperm sometimes


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yuk, what an awful thought in my head eating my dinner.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How are you feeling now wlbsh, has the sickness stopped? xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> How are you feeling now wlbsh, has the sickness stopped? xx


Still got it cc its been 4 weeks now feel so weak cause I cant even eat 1 full meal per day and still breast feeding the 1 year old..

Thanx for asking it will pass soon 'I hope'


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

poor you, i remember morning sickness everyday for 7 months, its horrible isnt it.
Rest as much as you can and hope you feel better soon. xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> poor you, i remember morning sickness everyday for 7 months, its horrible isnt it.
> Rest as much as you can and hope you feel better soon. xxx


Wouldn't wish it on no one sweet.Yep got oh doing the cats for me..and housework..and kids all after a full days work. Normally I only get it for 3 weeks..hope its not twins


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Twins  that will be fun. x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Twins  that will be fun. x


Scan next wed will let you know lol.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Make sure they have a good look, dont want any hiding.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Did it work Spid?, ive worked out if she took on the last day of mating we are at day 68.
> She has moved from the lounge to my bedroom now, so i guess she has finally decided where to have the kitten, its just the waiting.
> 
> OS.... thankyou, a large gin and a hot bath sounds great.


No just made me feel like piranhas were nibbling my cervix - ouch.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Also cc I heard its possible for them to hold the sperm sometimes


Not sure mamels can do that - I know honey bees for example do, the queen bee gets and stores all the sperm for the rest of her reproductive life in her single flight.

Some mamels have delayed implantation presumably so that mating can be done when the males and females meet each year, but the gestation is less than a year, so delaying implantation lets the embryo be ready for deliver at the right time next year. Seals do it presumably for this reason.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> She better otherwise she has an indian curry and a car trip over speed bumps.


Over here they recommend sex, sauna and cleaning (vacuuming mostly).:lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Not sure mamels can do that - I know honey bees for example do, the queen bee gets and stores all the sperm for the rest of her reproductive life in her single flight.
> 
> Some mamels have delayed implantation presumably so that mating can be done when the males and females meet each year, but the gestation is less than a year, so delaying implantation lets the embryo be ready for deliver at the right time next year. Seals do it presumably for this reason.


I don't know if its true or not but it was a vet that said it..the vet I no longer use.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Is mum nesting yet?  

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes mum has taken all the soft blankets out the nesting box and asleep.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Yes mum has taken all the soft blankets out the nesting box and asleep.


Does that mean its close xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well closer than yesterday.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Well closer than yesterday.


Lol xxxxxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Yes mum has taken all the soft blankets out the nesting box and asleep.


Oooooh I bet you are getting excited to meet your new kitten 

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fed up waiting but ive stocked more coffee today.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Fed up waiting but ive stocked more coffee today.


Is it stronger then my mellow birds lol xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Fed up waiting but ive stocked more coffee today.


Bless you. hopefully mum will have her kitten soon.

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hitting the espresso now. If she has her kittens saturday night i have then been up 7 nights with her and all ive got is a rescue girl who i wasnt expecting her kittens until 22nd april.

Got another rescue girl due anyday so whats the chances of her kittens being born before mine.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Hitting the espresso now. If she has her kittens saturday night i have then been up 7 nights with her and all ive got is a rescue girl who i wasnt expecting her kittens until 22nd april.
> 
> Got another rescue girl due anyday so whats the chances of her kittens being born before mine.


i wish...instead of smileys we could do a recording of an applause xxx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Just got an image of CC juggling all these little kittens! Don't know how you do it  the ultimate midwife! Hope the births go well for you!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive been lucky with the rescue girls by having small litters, Toula had 1 baby, Elana had 2 babies, the next girl is due 3 babies.

Lets hope thats it, imagine if they had 6 kittens each, nightmare. Think i would just leave home.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Ive been lucky with the rescue girls by having small litters, Toula had 1 baby, Elana had 2 babies, the next girl is due 3 babies.
> 
> Lets hope thats it, imagine if they had 6 kittens each, nightmare. Think i would just leave home.


You would not leave home CC.... You live for it ...  if its any consolation I too will be awake most of the night ... Ruby calling again grrrrrrrr


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I was talking to a lady earlier and she said what beautiful cats, i told her i rescue and she said imagine being my age and still doing the rescue, i said that would be wonderful how old are you..... i nearly fell over when she said 97.  so i have another 60yrs left.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I was talking to a lady earlier and she said what beautiful cats, i told her i rescue and she said imagine being my age and still doing the rescue, i said that would be wonderful how old are you..... i nearly fell over when she said 97.  so i have another 60yrs left.


would you really want to be worrying about all these cats and pregnancies at that age CC don't think i'm going to last that long too much stress from the old chap down the road - he might reach that age but he'll finish me off in the process


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can quite imagine trying to catch kittens running around with my zimmer frame, will have to learn fishing so i can net them up, or get a speedy scooter.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I can quite imagine trying to catch kittens running around with my zimmer frame, will have to learn fishing so i can net them up, or get a speedy scooter.


well i'll be 102 by then so i'm not helping


----------

